# Any good Indian sites to buy PC games?



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, Indian prices are low and you are also saved the headache of downloading 4-6GB of the game, especially with my 256kbps connection. Until now, to buy games online I have used Steam and Impulse, mostly for games that were 50%-90% off or for games which I simply could not get in any shop.

The problem is that I live in a city where I can't find original games, at least not ones that I would like to buy. Are there any good Indian sites that I can use to buy the games and have them delivered at my doorstep? It would be really good to be able to play games like Dragon Age: Origins and MW2 on time without having to pay Rs 2500 on them


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 24, 2009)

*www.intencity.in
All the games in the above site have min 10% to 15% discount. Just mail them and get details.
*www.overclocked.in
*www.game4u.com

The following sites are forums, so generally take pre orders with 10-15% discount and some freebies.
*www.indianvideogamer.com
This is exclusively for consoles but they still take few PC games.
*www.consoul.in

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

*www.intencity.in
All the games in the above site have min 10% to 15% discount. Just mail them and get details.
*www.overclocked.in
*www.game4u.com

The following sites are forums, so generally take pre orders with 10-15% discount and some freebies.
*www.indianvideogamer.com
This is exclusively for consoles but they still take few PC games.
*www.consoul.in


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, that is a comprehensive list. Thanks!


----------



## ashwamedh (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe www.play-asia.com is pretty cool. It ships to the Indian market and does list a lot of games.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 8, 2010)

They are very costly compared to local vendors


----------

